
Ask HN: How are the rich preparing for CoronaVirus? - onetimemanytime
OK, so we have heard of being transfused with the blood of healthy teens, all kinds of diets and pills to extend life, hoarding of gold and silver, bunkers, sponsoring research in prolonging life...and buying estates in new Zealand to prepare for the end of the world. Who can blame people that have everything and want to keep enjoying it for as along as possible?<p>But how are they preparing for CoronaVirus? When I read &quot;Greenwich billionaire commits $4M for CT hospital workers, food relief,&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thehour.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;article&#x2F;Greenwich-billionaire-commits-4M-for-CT-hospital-15145950.php I smiled and wondered if he bought himself a ventilator should time come (to be fair, he&#x27;s also donated a lot more way before CoronaVirus.)<p>So looks like if&#x2F;when that thing hits the fan, a lot of them will need to go to the hospital. No driver or house help will want anything to do with a sick person, even if he&#x27;s rich. Once in the hospital, alone and waiting treatment, then what?
======
CallidaVorhis
My most recent ex was in _probably_ the top 5%+, I never asked them about
their financials obviously, but just looking at their mansion and their
friend's mansions one can assume. I remember her parents talking about what
they would do in the event that the Coronavirus went pandemic back in January
before we broke up (coincidence???).

* They have "nannies" and other people that are on a payroll to send out into the world to get supplies; this way no one in the immediate family will become sick. The food or things would be left outside and the nannies would stay in a separate garage apartment as to not risk contaminating them.

* They live in a gated community so if crap were to really hit the fan then people would have to be really serious about breaking in and dealing with the potential armed guards of other mega rich(er) families. I laughed at this idea, people getting armed guards for this??? Guess it's a possibility...

* Their mansion has another gate/fence that surrounds the house that can be electrified, a few back up generators, typical doomsday prep stuff, etc

* They had a few daughters going to colleges in other states, they called them all back way before colleges announced they were going online

* Three guard dogs so if anyone tries to break in they have to go through them...

* Probably much more that they didn't enlighten me to lol

Granted all these points depend on if the parents don't get sick. They're both
doctors so they work on the front line in some capacity. Not my concern
anymore though so I wish them the best of luck! The first point made me lose a
decent amount of respect for them. Smart, but sadistic to pay others to put
themselves in harms way.

~~~
hhmc
That doesn't sound like 5%, 5% is still firmly middle class.

------
sigmaprimus
This is just my personal opinion but I believe the wealthy are both prepared
for the pandemic and prepared for falling ill.

For the pandemic they are well supplied and enforcing a strict policy of
social distance. No one in no one out of their estates, guarded by live-in
private security and staff.

For falling ill they have prepared by going over their assets and updating
their wills. Many will have underlying health issues already, so they may have
prepared for their inevitable end of life before this crisis.

Wealthy people are typically not much different from the rest of us. I'm sure
many of them are just as worried as everyone else, the majority of them
however have strong family structure with multi generational members living on
or in close proximity to their family estates. This is after all, how they
became and remain wealthy, this is also how they will weather this current
crisis and remain in the top 1%, most wealth is inherited or "Old Money",
there are lots of people who get rich quickly but the wealthy understand that
all the money in the world wont keep them alive for ever.

IMH(Non Wealthy)O

------
matt_the_bass
One super high net worth individual who was a indirect customer of mine had a
“parts guy”. Literally someone that traveled with him who was healthy and
compatible blood type. That persons family was very well taken care of. But at
a potential cost.

------
he11ow
The virus doesn't care that you're wealthy.

And the treatment we currently have isn't so much treatment as helping one
breathe under diminished lung capacity and hoping for the best, money again
seems of little help.

What does seem to help is 1. being healthy to begin with and 2. staying
isolated as much as possible. Granted, that's more pleasant in a bigger place.

------
buboard
Perhaps they can again secure plasma from immune people, which is the up-and-
coming current cure.

Keeping that transfusion equipment busy

If i was uberrich, i d probaly station my megayacht somewhere in the quiet but
open sea and watch the world from afar

